# Praise Allah: Unmarried Couples Tortured in Indonesia



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 21, 2019)

No wonder the Left defend Muslims all the time. 

Indonesia's Aceh whips amorous couples


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 21, 2019)

I wonder what the over/under should be on how many times the words "Islamophobe" and/or "racist" will be tried on this thread.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> No wonder the Left defend Muslims all the time.
> 
> Indonesia's Aceh whips amorous couples


*The Left always puts power ahead of principles, so they will never complain about Islamic hate, oppression and violence.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 21, 2019)

The couples knew the laws against that type of immoral behavior and chose to break them, got caught, and had to pay the penalty.

I fail to see the problem??  ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 21, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> No wonder the Left defend Muslims all the time.
> 
> Indonesia's Aceh whips amorous couples



From the article this:

*"In December, two men caught having sex with underage girls were whipped 100 times each in Aceh."*

I agree with that, although after whipping they should have had their hands and testicles chopped off. This depending on what underage if paedophiles they should just have been shot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 23, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> I wonder what the over/under should be on how many times the words "Islamophobe" and/or "racist" will be tried on this thread.




Should we send p.ms to all the usual suspects to make sure they don't miss it?

BTW -- do you know of any good bulk mailers that can handle that many messages at one time?


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 23, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the over/under should be on how many times the words "Islamophobe" and/or "racist" will be tried on this thread.
> ...


The beauty of this is that I never, EVER, have to name names. 

I just mention the Regressive Left, and they jump right in to self-identify for me.

How in the world do they not see this?
.


----------



## Anathema (Mar 23, 2019)

The United Ststes could learn from this type of punishment. I’m quite sure the recidivism rate in Indonesia is far lower than here in the USA. Especially for Moral offenses. 

It might help reduce the number of unwed mothers and bastard children in the Society as well.


----------



## denmark (Mar 23, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> No wonder the Left defend Muslims all the time.
> 
> Indonesia's Aceh whips amorous couples


What drugs are you taking?
Liberals don’t support that shit.


----------



## denmark (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> The couples knew the laws against that type of immoral behavior and chose to break them, got caught, and had to pay the penalty.
> 
> I fail to see the problem??  ...


Fuck those laws.
Don’t you believe in ethics?
Do you believe in legal slavery?


----------



## Anathema (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> Fuck those laws.
> Don’t you believe in ethics?
> Do you believe in legal slavery?



1. No. Obey the laws, get them changed, leave the country, or accept the consequences of being a criminal.

2. I believe in Morals and Values far more than what you call ethics. 

3. Yes I do.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> Fuck those laws.
> Don’t you believe in ethics?


I believe that people should obey the law.  ...


----------



## boedicca (Mar 23, 2019)

Well, at least nobody committed a micro-aggression against them by refusing to use their preferred gender pronouns.


----------



## denmark (Mar 23, 2019)

Anathema said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck those laws.
> ...


If you believe in legal slavery, then I wish you will become a slave some day.


----------



## denmark (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck those laws.
> ...


Would you say that if you were a slave in Mississippi 200 years ago?


----------



## Toro (Mar 23, 2019)

What a hick backward place.


----------



## Anathema (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> If you believe in legal slavery, then I wish you will become a slave some day.



If I make sufficient mistakes to put myself in that position, so be it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> Would you say that if you were a slave in Mississippi 200 years ago?


Sorry, but I don't answer silly hypothetical questions.  ...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 23, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


They do not see it because they are not at all self aware. They do not think in any real sense but merely absorb and regurgitate.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> The couples knew the laws against that type of immoral behavior and chose to break them, got caught, and had to pay the penalty.
> 
> I fail to see the problem??  ...



Agreed.  Oppression of basic human rights is never a problem.


----------



## Anathema (Mar 23, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Agreed.  Oppression of basic human rights is never a problem.



Not all of us believe in Rights; Human or otherwise.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 23, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Oppression of basic human rights is never a problem.


Engaging in immoral behavior is not a basic human right.  ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 23, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Oppression of basic human rights is never a problem.
> ...



Neither is being prude and forcing your self embarrassment on others


----------



## justoffal (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder the Left defend Muslims all the time.
> ...



Sure they do:


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 23, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> No wonder the Left defend Muslims all the time.
> 
> Indonesia's Aceh whips amorous couples



There are people across the world who hate the thought of sex and the prospect of people being happy together. People who are afraid of the human body and human emotions. It's sick, and no one has to go to Muslims in Indonesia to find the sickness.

Look at the pisspot hysterical "christians" who have a cow over the sight of a woman's nipple right here in the U.S., howl at the sight of a person nursing her baby, and insist on "abstinence only," and the Haredi Jewish men throwing rocks at women in Israel.

Yet you can go to countries in Europe, strip, and sunbathe, or go sit in the sauna in the nude.

No one has ever explained rationally why nudity and sex is so bad. It seems always to stem from some hysterical clerics of just about every faith babbling nonsense and hating sexuality, be it hetero or LGBTQ. These are deeply unhappy people, who hope that the whole world can be forced to join them in their unhappiness. But what does this achieve?

Universal unhappiness. What a concept!


----------



## denmark (Mar 23, 2019)

Anathema said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > If you believe in legal slavery, then I wish you will become a slave some day.
> ...


What mistakes did the babies of black slaves make?


----------



## Defiant1 (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...




Sins of the father...


----------



## Tehon (Mar 23, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the over/under should be on how many times the words "Islamophobe" and/or "racist" will be tried on this thread.
> ...


I counted only 1 thus far. Do you have Mac's mailing address?


----------



## denmark (Mar 23, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


Thomas Jefferson and other white slave owners?


----------



## Defiant1 (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...




No. They weren't sinning.
I'm talking about the fathers of slave babies.


----------



## denmark (Mar 23, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Your former POTUS Thomas Jefferson was the father of slave babies!


----------



## Defiant1 (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...




Myth


----------



## justoffal (Mar 23, 2019)

denmark said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > denmark said:
> ...



Yes Thomas Jefferson owned white slaves also.  It was quite common in fact.

Jo


----------



## denmark (Mar 23, 2019)

Defiant1 said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


I hate to be the one to burst your bubble ...

*The first president known to have had an illegitimate child was Thomas Jefferson, who fathered the children of one of his slaves, Sally Hemings. The widespread rumor was long denied by historians until a 1998 DNA test confirmed that Jefferson was indeed the father of one, if not all six, of Hemings’s children.*

The Illegitimate Children of American Presidents


----------



## Anathema (Mar 24, 2019)

denmark said:


> What mistakes did the babies of black slaves make?



The Americans one I apparently did in this disgusting, immoral, filthy world - we were born


----------

